

Ask HN: Who's looking for a job? (March 2011 Edition) - latch


======
amathew
I'm looking for statistician/analyst position.I have knowledge of R, Python,
MySql, etc.

I'll be a full time student starting in June and would prefer to find part
time work.

------
RoyceFullerton
I'm looking for remote development jobs. Preferably groovy related, as that is
my current strength and interest, but am a very fast learner of different
technologies. I'm currently located in Germany but am currently looking for a
move. A link to my website with more information about me is in my profile.

------
splatcollision
Sure, I'm a user interface developer/designer capable of things most couldn't
even dream of. Looking for a new job in NYC so I cam move my family back to
the city. I built Edit Room, which is the quickest and easiest way to create
CSS3 animations. Links and Email in profile...

------
t3chg1rl
I am! In Austin, TX, I'm a Clarity PPM Admin and IT Project Manager, mostly. A
geek-of-all-trades. I do data analysis and validation, some DB work, some
coding... If you need an all around IT person who will learn or do whatever to
make things run smoothly, let me know!

------
baltcode
Looking for remote Machine Learning jobs. Feel free to reply in the thread.

~~~
bitwizard
Hello, I am seeking a person who would tackle a machine learning problem for a
social TV application. interested? shoot me an email. info in profile.

~~~
baltcode
Your email is not visible in the profile.

------
pandakar
Me too! Currently working as Peoplesoft dev, but interested in transitioning
back to front-end or media development. Based in Montreal, but open to remote
or relocation.

------
bottlerocket
Web Designer/Front End Developer here in Cleveland, local or remote.

Also willing to relocate, if you can believe someone would want to leave this
place behind :D

------
jmarbach
Looking for internet marketing/advertising related gigs.

------
suyash
HTML5-CSS3,JavaScript,jQuery, Mobile Web, LAMP Developer for hire in SF Bay
area and remote possibility now!

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/suyashj

------
kickme444
Any django developers or css/sass/jquery experts. By experts I mean you really
know it.

~~~
mattwijas
I'd say I'm an intermediate JS/jQuery dev. Have played around with SASS and
used PHP mixed with CSS on a project or two. Maybe we can talk and see if I'd
be a fit?

*Note: located in Canada (Toronto), looking for remote/contract work

contact@mateuszwijas.com

------
templaedhel
I'm a designer/web dev capable of most needed skills, looking for freelance
work.

~~~
omarchowdhury
Contact info?

~~~
templaedhel
My bad, it should have been in my profile, its there now.

------
bo_Olean
i would love to work on CodeIgniter, jQuery AJAX, Wordpress platforms,
building kind of social network apps or data analytics works.

edit: (added few words) and i am looking for full time and long term remote
work.

------
ms4720
unix S/A work, Would like to work with AWS. P/T remote

------
iamdave
Right here.

------
venturebros
front end web dev right here

------
stray
I am. Common Lisp gig preferred. Python/Django a not-too-distant second
choice.

